# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Kitset Boats

## veitnamcam

Anyone built one or had anything to do with a particular brand of one?

Sorta keen on this one.

DIYNO Kitset Boats - Choose the 361

Like the look of it, solid compared to the likes of a frypan etc,nigh on 50kph with a 30 horse.
Dont like its lack of reserve boyancy which appeares to be all in the forward seat and a little in the hull strengthening tho this is something I can add myself, if swamped would like to be bailable not just floating with the bow in the air and motor 3m underwater.

80% of its use would be estuary and 20percent open water but probably no worse than I am already doing in a leaky 10foot dingy.

Lookin at 30 horses on tard me run from about 4k for a basic two smoke manual everything to around 10-11k for elec start power trim tilt 4 stroke....probably wouldnt go 4stroke in this power range,to heavy and no real fuel savings as carbyed anyway.

Definitely want power trim and tilt tho even if it means putting a second hand motor on a new boat.

Can get this kit delivered with cad cut flat pack and cad cut customwood jig for 3250 which I thought wasnt too bad?

Ages ago I enquired about a flat pack from DNA so this price may not be current but a 4.2 pontoon high sided dingy kit was $3600,which is pretty good also untill you factor in we dont have a break press at work so I have to pay someone to fold up the pontoons at probably 5-600 bucks and it really needs 40 plus horse power which means more dollars.

Outboards rise in price exponentially for the horse power and then you have to feed the barstards.

I would rather have a small and wildy overpowered boat that cruises with ease and can handle whatever I throw at it than something that goes ok with me and a fishing rod and one can of beer but has its ring hanging out when I add two kids or a generously proportioned fishing buddy.

I also have pretty much decided I need a cuddy cabin rather than an open dingy, protection from weather for the kids when I have to pick up my net in 40 knots.

I see DNA do kits for the wee 4.2? cuddy like Josh James has but not for the new "x"hull but not sure of costs on that,Joshes one seems under-powered from what I can see on his vids with a 40 4stroke......... need to go see Jason and have a chat I think.

Obviously there is all sorts of other costs involved like trailer and fit out etc etc but mainly interested in any members experiences with alloy kit boats.

----------


## Gapped axe

Cam you need a boat, I reacon  y the amount of use you get out of your tinny you deserce a decent boat. call it an investment in to the future. sure you nearly always lose money on the bloody things, but then money isn't always the true value. I currently have 2 buccaneers and a couple of Tinny's could still need one more.

----------


## Gapped axe

That thing looks to bloody small to Me

----------


## P38

VC

Looks like a good idea, especially if you have the means and skills to weld it together.

Do you think a 3mm hull is getting pretty thin? 

Especially if you're pushing it along with a 30hp outboard and hit something submerged which is likely in an estuary.

5mm hull might be better.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## longrange308

Have done one dna, won't be ever doing another
There will still be some folding to be done in any thing you get

But they all go together well

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep it is small GA, but that means I can afford to use it eveyday the weather is good enough(and I have been accused of being slightly mad)
Dad has a 6m allicraft (do they even make those anymore?) its a fully welded but pressed hull like a parker craft/frypan etc with a 90 two stroke, its under powered and I am well versed in its fuel usage. If I had a boat that size it would be used twice a month if that like most other boats that size.
My boat will be used 2-7 days a week if I size it right.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Have done one dna, won't be ever doing another
> There will still be some folding to be done in any thing you get
> 
> But they all go together well


What did you build and what was your experiences? 

PM if you prefer or post here....it is bloody hard to find anything on the internet on any kit builds.

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC
> 
> Looks like a good idea, especially if you have the means and skills to weld it together.
> 
> Do you think a 3mm hull is getting pretty thin? 
> 
> Especially if you're pushing it along with a 30hp outboard and hit something submerged which is likely in an estuary.
> 
> 5mm hull might be better.
> ...


A frypan of the same lenght is 1.6mm of a softer lower tensile alloy so 3mm should be heaps!!! it is way thicker than any other boat that size, the only reason it is that thick is 3mm is getting towards the lower limit of your average muppets welding ability.

----------


## Maca49

I've got a 5.6 metre and it's a pain to go fishing in by yourself, launching and retrieval, have thought a small alloy or such I could chuck in of. The beach with my 8 hp would be more usable and I'd go fishing a bit more

----------


## veitnamcam

> I've got a 5.6 metre and it's a pain to go fishing in by yourself, launching and retrieval, have thought a small alloy or such I could chuck in of. The beach with my 8 hp would be more usable and I'd go fishing a bit more


Yep manageable by myself(in any weather) is a must, most of my boating is solo(for some reason people dont want to come fishing when ist is raining and blowing like f&*^ ) but big enough to fish me and a couple of kids and tow a biscuit or maybe knee board when they get some confidence.

----------


## Maca49

Remember boats need HP or they are always a dog!

----------


## mikee

> I've got a 5.6 metre and it's a pain to go fishing in by yourself, launching and retrieval, have thought a small alloy or such I could chuck in of. The beach with my 8 hp would be more usable and I'd go fishing a bit more


I feel your pain.         My 6.6m has left the driveway twice since 13th March last year and one trip was for a warrant !!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Remember boats need HP or they are always a dog!


Yes, trade me your 8 and get a 15, 5 6 and 8 are dogs, they will plane a 8-10-12 footer by yourself when its calm just, if you catch fish and any chop you cant plane and are full throttle for an hour back to shore.
trouble is is a 15 is substantially heaver than a 8, you need a 12 footer minimum to hang one on or you will swamp it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I feel your pain.         My 6.6m has left the driveway twice since 13th March last year and one trip was for a warrant !!


I dont wanna be that guy lol, to be fair tho Mikee I am sure you could have used it more but maybe your interests have moved more land based?

----------


## mikee

> I dont wanna be that guy lol, to be fair tho Mikee I am sure you could have used it more but maybe your interests have moved more land based?


That is definitly a true statement but the bigger boat is just a pain in the arse, Can't manage it on my own, need to launch at a ramp, fuel costs are horrendus if I were to use it as much as I would hope.
Not to mention expenses always go up but ......................................... does not.


Have you considered seeing if these guys do a smaller version than the link I have just attached
Alloy hull fish dive HUNTFISH 4250 | Trade Me

Seems floor might be fully sealed (buoyancy you are after) and they might even do it in a kit for you

----------


## veitnamcam

> That is definitly a true statement but the bigger boat is just a pain in the arse, Can't manage it on my own, need to launch at a ramp, fuel costs are horrendus if I were to use it as much as I would hope.
> Not to mention expenses always go up but ......................................... does not.
> 
> 
> Have you considered seeing if these guys do a smaller version than the link I have just attached
> Alloy hull fish dive HUNTFISH 4250 | Trade Me
> 
> Seems floor might be fully sealed (buoyancy you are after) and they might even do it in a kit for you


Fugly, looks like something I would build by drawing on cardboard and cutting till it looked like a boat...kindof...almost.

I am not a boat designer hence after a proven design not something someone like me built and put on trade me if you get my drift.

resale is also a consideration if god willing situation improves and I can run  something bigger.

----------


## mikee

> Fugly, looks like something I would build by drawing on cardboard and cutting till it looked like a boat...kindof...almost.
> 
> I am not a boat designer hence after a proven design not something someone like me built and put on trade me if you get my drift.
> 
> resale is also a consideration if god willing situation improves and I can run  something bigger.


Fair call, their little jet boats are really popular though

----------


## longrange308

I did a 4.6 centre console, every bend in the pontoons is a different degree 
Which adds to bend cost, got sent the wrong keel plates , slow to sort things
Just little things that turn the job to a shit job
Plus you loose a shit tonne of interior space with a pontoon

But our big one was thru hall marine and it was fantastic would do another in a heart beat 

You can also put foam in to aid boyancy


Only thing I will add which I'm just starting to learn 
It sounds cheap but there is a lot of missed family time/fishing /hunting time while you are building it
And if you only save a couple of grand it mite not be worth it
Just my 2c anyway

----------


## veitnamcam

> I did a 4.6 centre console, every bend in the pontoons is a different degree 
> Which adds to bend cost, got sent the wrong keel plates , slow to sort things
> Just little things that turn the job to a shit job
> Plus you loose a shit tonne of interior space with a pontoon
> 
> But our big one was thru hall marine and it was fantastic would do another in a heart beat 
> 
> You can also put foam in to aid boyancy
> 
> ...


Mate everyone but me is asleep, even the dogs are asleep on the floor(who let them in  :Angry: ), tv is on but I muted it as soon as the wife crashed so I am on here because, well I dont have a boat to build.

That wee dingy I recon I could knock out in a weekend for basic hull not including fit out of all the extras I would want, a pontoon on the other hand would be a lot of work.

*Googleing Hall marine....*

Had already looked at them, dont do anything small enough.

----------


## veitnamcam

Why dont any kit providers provide the fucken price on their website? dont they want to sell them?

----------


## longrange308

The hull takes fuck all, 
Did our big one in 10 weekend days

Fit out is the killer
My wee jet was 4 days including cut out and so far about 6 months fucking about fitting out
When your tight small jobs take all day instead of $400

Also depends how fussy you are, I hate rippes in sides so I over think how I'm 
Going to stop them which adds time

Also if you build at home it's not so bad but I build mine away from home so it's like working 7 days

Not saying don't do one cos it's very rewarding 

I would say halls would be too costly

----------


## distant stalker

Didn't @Spanners build one of their jet boats?

----------


## Smiddy

After spending the last couple of months fitting out my 3m jet it's safe to say I will not be doing it again, although rather satisfying yesterday when i took it for its first spin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> After spending the last couple of months fitting out my 3m jet it's safe to say I will not be doing it again, although rather satisfying yesterday when i took it for its first spin 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Photos!

----------


## Woody

VC, I had this fellow, Kim bertleson (who is actually an aircraft designer) build me a 14ft semi commercial dory about 4 years ago.  The hull has a 10 year warranty and his pricing and service was remarkable. I am delighted with my boat. Although he appears not to be building the monohull model I have any more, I just checked his website and found these. When he designed my boat I requested a shallow vee hull that could plane at low speed, yet have good load carrying capacity and be safe and stable for similar uses to what you describe. My boat is powered by an economical 30hp Tohatsu outboard and my wife and I plus dogs and gear have made more than one day trip from Mt Manganui to Motiti island, fished and trolled all day and returned on a slow (10 knot plane using less than 4 gallons of fuel for the day. 




Kingfisher Minicats | Alloy Cats

----------


## Tommy

Gotta say, the bottom picture here Kingfisher 370 Minicat | Alloy Cats is pretty impressive

----------


## Tommy

> Don't remember ever getting in trouble with too large an outboard on too small a boat (25hp on a boat the size of a bath tub is entertaining), but I do have some vivid memories of chugging into a chop in an overloaded under powered boat I could do without.
> 
> Edit to add: I got out of the 25hp powered miniature speedboat (feet hard up in the bow, back just forward of the engine) and said "that was f#cking cool but he is going to die". It was quick enough to blitz jet skis but the only thing in the water as the prop. Was another two months before he rolled it at a good 90km/hr. Sheepishly sold soon after.


Sounds like the CR500 of watercraft

----------


## veitnamcam

Not sure if I would want a cat....never been on one before.

----------


## Tommy

> Not sure if I would want a cat....never been on one before.


They are nice and stable, but a bit slammy in rougher stuff. (that's only based on a half a dozen boats that mates own, I'd like to be proved wrong)

----------


## mikee

blackdog cats have a good reputation in the rough if that helps

----------


## sheppard84

> Photos!


yes photos!

I'm still hoping to to build my own too................ at some stage.  Was hoping this year but with the smurf shitting itself as well as the heat pump in the house it has moved to the back burner for a time.

It's nice to live through other people's achievements.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Only thing I would say about the boat in your original link is that it doesnt seem to have much of a "V" to it, looks like more a lake/river boat than something that will handle any amount of chop. I am looking at maybe doing something similar, if I can find someone that can weld alloy in lieu of beers, we have an old Plylight fisherman and its a planing hull (doesnt have much of a V) it has plenty of poke with a 85hp on it but that power is uesless  in a decent chop/swell, will keep it as it has sentimental value (bought of the old man, I leant to ski behind it, caught my first fish from it etc back when I was a wee nipper) but ideally we want something thats a bit more comfortable at sea.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea everything is a trade off...more vee = less stability and more power required.
End of the day its a 12 foot boat it isnt going to cut threw much if any swell.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

I would definitely go with forward steering. Gets your weight forward and the boat sits flat in the water. Steering from the rear make the back heavy, it pushes more water and takes more horse power to pop it out onto the plane. And it's a bastard in the wind.
I had a 19 foot aluminum canoe with a 5 hp motor. On my own (I'm 70 kg) it would do 14km/hour full speed (fresh water). But only the back half of the boat was in the water. With my wife and two kids (70 and 40 kg x2) it would do 20km/hour. Because the front was held down and it skipped across the top of the water.

----------


## gadgetman

> +1
> 
> Our primary rowing coach boat (no fancy smancy rich mans sport in Oamaru) was a large wide aluminium dinghy, not sure of the length but basically an old style wide riveted alloy rowboat with a wide beam, but with a 15hp motor and due to its use as a coach boat it had been set up with forward steering. It looked silly because it was such a small boat to be set up that way but it was extremely capable. 
> 
> With the 8hp on the same thing and two people it used to be good sport to see if we could leave them behind when in the 8.


Pft! Our rowing coach got to ride a bike alongside us on the river. The opposition did have a 12' Parkercraft set up like yours, but they were useless and couldn't out pace a tadpole. The Parkercraft did go very well though.

----------


## Woody

My boat, which I referred to earlier.

----------


## veitnamcam

> My boat, which I referred to earlier.Attachment 44566


Looks like a bit of me that one....spent an hour welding up cracks in the 10foot frypan before work this mornin so I can get out.

----------


## Woody

It's solid as; has self draining forward anchor well; high self draining outboard well to suit long shaft outboard, stable, economical and will take a much larger outboard if that's what you want. Built in buoyancy under the seats as well and a cuddy shelf under the quarterdeck where I installed my R/T , sounder and switches. 1200gph bilge pump in back. Sectioned wooden floors which can be easily lifted at sea, where  I can store nets and other gear, fish, etc.  I had the high our rollock holders built that way purposely because the gunwales are nearly 6 inches wide n have inbuilt angled rod holders-- and also so I can row the boat with very long oars while standing up, either forwards or backwards while setting nets or longlines and the oars don't rub on the outer edges of the gunwales. Kim Bertelson was making  basic work dorys and the dodger, bollards, hatch, outboard well, etc are all add-ons which I requested. In essence, you can custom build from a basic work dory. From what I can gather from his new website, the new small cats are even better. He claims 18 knots with ease with 30hp and 4 adult males on board, and unsinkable. I have no idea of current prices and options though. I do know he can professionally design anything you want and build it to any stage.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It's solid as; has self draining forward anchor well; high self draining outboard well to suit long shaft outboard, stable, economical and will take a much larger outboard if that's what you want. Built in buoyancy under the seats as well and a cuddy shelf under the quarterdeck where I installed my R/T , sounder and switches. 1200gph bilge pump in back. Sectioned wooden floors which can be easily lifted at sea, where  I can store nets and other gear, fish, etc.  I had the high our rollock holders built that way purposely because the gunwales are nearly 6 inches wide n have inbuilt angled rod holders-- and also so I can row the boat with very long oars while standing up, either forwards or backwards while setting nets or longlines and the oars don't rub on the outer edges of the gunwales. Kim Bertelson was making  basic work dorys and the dodger, bollards, hatch, outboard well, etc are all add-ons which I requested. In essence, you can custom build from a basic work dory. From what I can gather from his new website, the new small cats are even better. He claims 18 knots with ease with 30hp and 4 adult males on board, and unsinkable. I have no idea of current prices and options though. I do know he can professionally design anything you want and build it to any stage.


I am not sold on cats for my requirements but I like the look of your boat,sort of thing I am after but there is no mention of kits on his site or even mono hulls?

----------


## Woody

He can do anything you want. best to talk to him directly. The other way is to find a local alloy boat builder and get one built to your spec and than do as I did  doing all the fitting up , engine mounting etc yourself.  I hav'nt spoken to Kim for a couple of years, but he was very approachable at all times I did speak with him.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea , I want to build a kit , not buy a finished boat and fit a motor or I might as well buy a finished boat and fit a motor.

----------


## Woody

I'd bet he still has the patterns there, and he has sophisticated cutting gear, so I reckon he could make a kit.  I would think you would also need to get the design of the assembly jig as well before you could clamp or weld anything. You would need to build your own jig  I guess.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'd bet he still has the patterns there, and he has sophisticated cutting gear, so I reckon he could make a kit.  I would think you would also need to get the design of the assembly jig as well before you could clamp or weld anything. You would need to build your own jig  I guess.


If he cant be fucked putting it on his website for sale then he obviously does not want to sell them and I sure as hell cant be fucked chasing him up for a kit and a kit price and freight  etc etc etc

----------


## veitnamcam

I also absolutely refuse to buy anything if your add annoys me on the radio/tv/inteweb.

----------


## Woody

> If he cant be fucked putting it on his website for sale then he obviously does not want to sell them and I sure as hell cant be fucked chasing him up for a kit and a kit price and freight  etc etc etc


Your call VC. No worries.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks like a bit of me that one....spent an hour welding up cracks in the 10foot frypan before work this mornin so I can get out.


Actually its a Parkercraft  :Grin:  same thing

----------


## gadgetman

> Actually its a Parkercraft  same thing


The  Bristol Freighter of the sea. So many rivets floating in loose formation. Those that don't leak are about to leak. Still like mine though.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The  Bristol Freighter of the sea. So many rivets floating in loose formation. Those that don't leak are about to leak. Still like mine though.


Very surprisingly its not actually the rivets that leak most, I went round and peened the offenders and its been good since, its the hull itself  and the stiffeners cracking that is the issue....she is bloody old and bloody thin.

----------


## mikee

> Very surprisingly its not actually the rivets that leak most, I went round and peened the offenders and its been good since, its the hull itself  and the stiffeners cracking that is the issue....she is bloody old and bloody thin.


I fear I may be to blame for exceeding Cams wee dingy's maximum load weight. could have swore the poor thing shuddered when I got out of the car, the motor went pale too  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I fear I may be to blame for exceeding Cams wee dingy's maximum load weight. could have swore the poor thing shuddered when I got out of the car, the motor went pale too


All my first mates are simmilar mass so its not your fault  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gapped axe

Woo woo Cam don't bite Woody. His advise is good I would at least look at it and try to make it work. I have met Woody as other members have and I would put him up there with the top boys on good advise, He's actually a bloody good prick, better than most know .but i do, Cheers to woody for coming to the aid of another member. That's all i have to say. Cam your a good prick to and i haven't even met ya

----------


## gadgetman

> Very surprisingly its not actually the rivets that leak most, I went round and peened the offenders and its been good since, its the hull itself  and the stiffeners cracking that is the issue....she is bloody old and bloody thin.


Yeah, think the thickest parts on mine are the welded repairs.

----------


## Gapped axe

> Yeah, think the thickest parts on mine are the welded repairs.


 ditto

----------


## veitnamcam

> Woo woo Cam don't bite Woody. His advise is good I would at least look at it and try to make it work. I have met Woody as other members have and I would put him up there with the top boys on good advise, He's actually a bloody good prick, better than most know .but i do, Cheers to woody for coming to the aid of another member. That's all i have to say. Cam your a good prick to and i haven't even met ya


I dont doubt Woody is a good bugger.
I like the look of his boat.
The guy who built it does not want to build anymore or sell kits because they are not on his website.
Simple really, if you want to sell kits put kits on your website and they will come up in google searches, people will buy them,magazines will do reviews,people will put up utube videos of the build  and running BUT MOST OF ALL IF YOU SELL KITS PUT THE FUCKEN PRICE ON YOUR WEBSITE!

Things that fuck me off.

Websites that tell me/show me nothing and that is pretty much every bloody boat builder in  the country.
Show me a product with no price!!!! :Pissed Off:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Pissed Off: 

Clearly you do not want my money if you cannot even decide how much of it you want.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I dont doubt Woody is a good bugger.
> I like the look of his boat.
> The guy who built it does not want to build anymore or sell kits because they are not on his website.
> Simple really, if you want to sell kits put kits on your website and they will come up in google searches, people will buy them,magazines will do reviews,people will put up utube videos of the build  and running BUT MOST OF ALL IF YOU SELL KITS PUT THE FUCKEN PRICE ON YOUR WEBSITE!
> 
> Things that fuck me off.
> 
> Websites that tell me/show me nothing and that is pretty much every bloody boat builder in  the country.
> Show me a product with no price!!!!
> ...


Its almost to the point I will buy the first one that has a price on it, cos you know if you have to ask you cant afford it.

----------


## stingray

...you ring / email they get your contact details and .....

they threaten to tell your wife if you don't purchase their product ......barstards .........IT'S A TRAP!!!! :O O:

----------


## veitnamcam

> ...you ring / email they get your contact details and .....
> 
> they threaten to tell your wife if you don't purchase their product ......barstards .........IT'S A TRAP!!!!


I dont email and I intensly dislike talking on the phone like most males,I also intensly dislike people who ring my work phone at lunchtime so I dont ring anyone at lunchtime if avoidable.

If 400 people rang for a price and that phone conversation cost you $100 in lost earning potential each are you not reatrded for not putting the price on your add?(the website)

----------


## veitnamcam

> ...you ring / email they get your contact details and .....
> 
> they threaten to tell your wife if you don't purchase their product ......barstards .........IT'S A TRAP!!!!


I have missed almost every deerstalkers meeting because the email the pre warning? I dont even know what you call it?
Anyway I have looked at the email about 4 times in the lasgt 4 years.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I have missed almost every deerstalkers meeting because the email the pre warning? I dont even know what you call it?
> Anyway I have looked at the email about 4 times in the lasgt 4 years.


Sounds to me VC that the problem is yours not theirs. If you can live without email that's fine. I can live without fag book. If you don't want to contact them or have them contact you, how do you expect them to know what you want? 
A lot of boat builders won't sell kits because they don't want clowns making a mess of their products.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sounds to me VC that the problem is yours not theirs. If you can live without email that's fine. I can live without fag book. If you don't want to contact them or have them contact you, how do you expect them to know what you want? 
> *A lot of boat builders won't sell kits because they don't want clowns making a mess of their products.*


*
*

And that I totaly understand, what I dont understand is not putting a price on  your products. Imagine going to do the grocerys in a supermarket with no prices on anything,how do you compare products ?

----------


## Gapped axe

yeah not putting prices up bugs me as well I  just walk away

----------


## gadgetman

> yeah not putting prices up bugs me as well I  just walk away


Same here.

But if something is not listed and I think it is something they will likely have or be able to do I will ask. Some get quite enthusiastic about something a little out of the ordinary, gives them something to think about while they're wandering from the shop floor to the office. Emails work well as they can be viewed at a convenient time for both parties.

----------


## gadgetman

> You want a 70 year old man with one leg to ride 20k/hr along the banks of the Kakanui river? This is Oamaru, not some picturesque Oxford rowing scene. We rowed old second hand boats (ok, third ), towed them with an old HQ Holden and Falcon we drank in in the weekends and waded through sticky black sewage mud to use them


Our best boat was from the 50's and was crazy heavy for a light weight team in the first year at high school. We did have to contend with the rampant weed grabbing the blades and numerous rotting cats, dogs and sheep floating around. I have done a few swims in your harbour though.

----------


## sheppard84

> I dont doubt Woody is a good bugger.
> BUT MOST OF ALL IF YOU SELL KITS PUT THE FUCKEN PRICE ON YOUR WEBSITE!
> 
> Things that fuck me off.
> 
> Websites that tell me/show me nothing and that is pretty much every bloody boat builder in  the country.
> Show me a product with no price!!!!
> 
> Clearly you do not want my money if you cannot even decide how much of it you want.


totally agree

----------


## Bill999

I baught a bare hull and am fitting a hardtop to it (570 senator)
Its going well but I have serious doubts that I would ever put myself in this suituation again its a big job to do, let alone a hull

satisfaction yes but Its seriously taxing on time

----------


## Beaker

> I baught a bare hull and am fitting a hardtop to it (570 senator)
> Its going well but I have serious doubts that I would ever put myself in this suituation again its a big job to do, let alone a hull
> 
> satisfaction yes but Its seriously taxing on time



pics please  !!

----------


## Beaker

> I baught a bare hull and am fitting a hardtop to it (570 senator)
> Its going well but I have serious doubts that I would ever put myself in this suituation again its a big job to do, let alone a hull
> 
> satisfaction yes but Its seriously taxing on time



pics please  !!

----------


## veitnamcam

> pics please  !!


+1

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999



----------


## Beaker

> Attachment 45084


That looks well done!!

----------


## Bill999

thats the one i ment 
the tape is just patterning for the bow rail

----------


## Bill999

grinding windows and bow rail and it will be ready for the motor to bolt on
then just the fininshing carpet, tuna tubes and live bait tank
then refit of electronics

----------


## Barefoot

VC just remember your kids aren't going to get any smaller.
I'm currently mulling over moving into a slightly bigger boat to pre-empt  this problem, after having 4 people in the smartwave this summer
I like small boats for similar reasons to you, and if you can handle it by yourself its easier to pop out for a few hours when you feel like it.
I'm not going to suggest a particular ali kitset as I don't weld but have built a few ply ones over the years.

Heading into a sea is unpleasant but a following sea can kill you quick and I'm sure that little thing Nelson calls a harbour cuts up nicely with a bit of wind against the tide.
To me things that keep you out of trouble long term are:-
Boats designed around long shaft motors, meaning you have a higher back panel, or having an outboard well. 
High sides.
Sealed buoyancy tanks so you can't stuff things into them and negate their purpose.
I think there is a sweet spot around 4m when you have to balance out weight and versatility.


 @Woody that boat of yours looks almost exactly what I'm thinking of changing to, just maybe with a side console instead of forward control.

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC just remember your kids aren't going to get any smaller.
> I'm currently mulling over moving into a slightly bigger boat to pre-empt  this problem, after having 4 people in the smartwave this summer
> I like small boats for similar reasons to you, and if you can handle it by yourself its easier to pop out for a few hours when you feel like it.
> I'm not going to suggest a particular ali kitset as I don't weld but have built a few ply ones over the years.
> 
> Heading into a sea is unpleasant but a following sea can kill you quick and I'm sure that little thing Nelson calls a harbour cuts up nicely with a bit of wind against the tide.
> To me things that keep you out of trouble long term are:-
> Boats designed around long shaft motors, meaning you have a higher back panel, or having an outboard well. 
> High sides.
> ...


Yeop you summed it up nicely, I had a hard on for a smartwave for a while.....but all the ones I saw come up for sale were low transom  or seriously fucked around with and I dont like that........I was pretty close to ticking one up last year... two ladys own one each and fish near where I launch.
Now I dont disrespect them for the boats they own or where they fish but I am out far further than them most often and think to myself "fark If I had a boat like that.." etcetc.

Really I need two boats....12-14 ft tiller steer dingy with 15-30 hp compleatly open with no screens/cleats or other snags for winter and netting for flounder.
And another 4.5-5.5m cuddy cabin with a 40-70hp for summer snapper fishing ,scolloping,diving,towing a biscuit or knee board etc and missions up the lakes or to durvil.

Is a bloody conundrum for sure.

----------


## mikee

> .
> 
> Really I need two boats....12-14 ft tiller steer dingy with 15-30 hp compleatly open with no screens/cleats or other snags for winter and netting for flounder.
> And another 4.5-5.5m cuddy cabin with a 40-70hp for summer snapper fishing ,scolloping,diving,towing a biscuit or knee board etc and missions up the lakes or to durvil.
> 
> Is a bloody conundrum for sure.


How bout this 13ft Aluminium Dinghy | Trade Me and convince you dada to loan you his when you need a bigger boat

or this
NEW ENFORCER 370 ALUMINUM BOAT | Trade Me

----------


## veitnamcam

> How bout this 13ft Aluminium Dinghy | Trade Me and convince you dada to loan you his when you need a bigger boat
> 
> or this
> NEW ENFORCER 370 ALUMINUM BOAT | Trade Me


Yea frypan has lost the plot, the old one with 3 seats had no room and sfa reserve boyancey...the new one with 2 fucken humoungus seats has no room and sfa more rsb.
\
Who would a thought buying a cheap boat was so bloody difficult.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I am considering one of these. The price seems right for an alloy 4.4m pontoon with a cuddy and on a trailer. I have a 60hp yamaha that would go allright on one too.....

FREWZA F14 Fisher Package | Trade Me

----------


## veitnamcam

> I am considering one of these. The price seems right for an alloy 4.4m pontoon with a cuddy and on a trailer. I have a 60hp yamaha that would go allright on one too.....
> 
> FREWZA F14 Fisher Package | Trade Me


Yep something like that  or a dna or maybe stabi(stabi seem much more expensive for no reason?) would be ideal for me for a summer boat....out of reach dollars wise at the mo  but I have hope  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Barefoot

Picked up a trailer from a guy the other day and he had a centre consol F14. There's not a lot of space in them, it was only 1200mm wide internal. I think I would have trouble sinking it though.

----------


## Barefoot

> Yeop you summed it up nicely, I had a hard on for a smartwave for a while.....but all the ones I saw come up for sale were low transom  or seriously fucked around with and I dont like that........I was pretty close to ticking one up last year... two ladys own one each and fish near where I launch.
> Now I dont disrespect them for the boats they own or where they fish but I am out far further than them most often and think to myself "fark If I had a boat like that.." etcetc.
> 
> Really I need two boats....12-14 ft tiller steer dingy with 15-30 hp compleatly open with no screens/cleats or other snags for winter and netting for flounder.
> And another 4.5-5.5m cuddy cabin with a 40-70hp for summer snapper fishing ,scolloping,diving,towing a biscuit or knee board etc and missions up the lakes or to durvil.
> 
> Is a bloody conundrum for sure.



I feel your pain.
We spent the Christmas break up north, Doubtless Bay out in front, classic small shallow northland harbour 10 mins drive away, game fishing further out if you have something big enough to get out there. Hard to find a compromise.
It's entertaining watching some of the idiots trying to get there boats back on the trailer on the beach though  :Grin:  . One boat is now missing a cabin top after going turtle.

You can swap the outboard mounts on the back of the smartwaves to suit a longshaft motor but the back is still low enough in the back you will get water over the back if the waves are catching you.

----------


## Bill999

its all those aucklanders coming up for the chrismas break barefoot
they overrun the place over christmas


I like the f14 its a nice little boat that you can stand up in
If I end up with more money than sence ill be geting one with a center console for solo fishing and ease of evening beach launch sort of thing for a quick pop out


in this size you are right on the verge of sit down only and standing capable

----------


## longrange308

Do you have acess to a press brake?

----------


## Bill999

do I?

only the one at the local engeneers that they charge for
I just go in with my bit to be bent and get them to put the angle on it that I ask

If that wasnt for me then well foot in mouth as usual

----------


## Barefoot

> its all those aucklanders coming up for the chrismas break barefoot
> they overrun the place over christmas


There seemed to be a lot more BIG boats up there this year and Blue is the favourite tractor colour.

----------


## longrange308

> do I?
> 
> only the one at the local engeneers that they charge for
> I just go in with my bit to be bent and get them to put the angle on it that I ask
> 
> If that wasnt for me then well foot in mouth as usual


All good was a question for veitnamcam

----------


## veitnamcam

Na we dont have one...we mostly use a very old light one in the buisness next door. Which i would have to pay for or pay even more for a cnc one to be used down the road.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

Well the Mrs has said I can't build a new boat (read take over the carport all winter) last week, but I am allowed to buy one  :Grin:  . Even better the business owns me a fair bit of coin.
Was considering the Fish City boats (Rambo6mm offered a trip in his one) but looking at one of these now Seaforce Marine NZ.
Very flash for me, but the Mrs wants to start coming out and it's getting a balance of comfort and practicality when I'm using it by myself.

----------


## Tommy

The FC centre consoles are very nice for the money, esp the inner harbour. They need a bit of shade though

----------


## Barefoot

> They need a bit of shade though


Yip, they are well designed to cook the fisher on a sunny day. People that have them seem to love them and not many come up s/hand which is usually a good sign.

----------


## Tommy

Also nothing to break a bit of a cold breeze if you are into a winter fish, or after a dive and you're wet

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea im not sure what the attraction is with center consols.
No protection from the elements and very little deck space.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Yea im not sure what the attraction is with center consols.
> No protection from the elements and very little deck space.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Look at Boston Whalers for awesome centre consoles. 
No deck space? You're joking right?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Look at Boston Whalers for awesome centre consoles. 
> No deck space? You're joking right?


Yea in the little ones 4.2m etc the center consol takes up all the room.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

Those small centre consoles pontoons really suck up the space, they probably make VC's boat feel like a gin palace.

----------


## kiwijames

> Those small centre consoles pontoons really suck up the space, they probably make VC's boat feel like a gin palace.


Horses for courses I suppose. The RIBs make a good dive platform. The sportfishers I rode in the US were all Boston Whalers or similar and were fantastic. Really roomy especially for fishing from.

----------

